# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Neue Filme
3:10 to Yuma (Todeszug nach Yuma).

Nach "Erbarmungslos" mal wieder ein geiler Western. Russell Crowe ganz cool. Ist wohl viele Jahre her, der "Erbarmungslos". Ich liebe diesen Film. Habe ich mit meiner damaligen Lieblingsfrau im Kino gesehen und ich kann mich kaum daran erinnern - also an die Frau, den Film schon. Den Film liebe ich bis zum heutigen Tage.

Egal, endlich mal wieder ein guter Western. Ja, ich liebe die altmodischen Dinge.

Wobei das Ding vom Nick Cave (The Proposition) auch nicht schlecht war...

----------


## Hua Hin

Was ist jetzt besser? Die Lieblingsfrau oder der Lieblingsfilm?
Ersteres kannst Du ja öfters anschauen.

Gruss Alex

----------

Meine damalige Lieblingsfrau ist passee.

Meine aktuelle #1 habe ich geheiratet. Das habe ich noch nicht bereut.

Sonst noch Fragen?

----------


## Daniel Sun

HAb den Film auch schon mal gesehen...war echt gut und spannend gemacht! Lohnt sich in jedem Fall!

----------


## big_cloud

Hab mir grad Indy IV reingezogen
Goiler Film, achtet auf die Zitate aus anderen Filmen
Steven hat mal wieder sein bestes gegeben

Gruesse Lothar

----------


## Hua Hin

Hab mir Indy gestern auch gegeben.
Wie immer Action von Feinsten und Unterhaltung pur.
Prädikat: sehr empfehlenswert.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Met Prik

Auf HBO lief diesen Monat "300", ein starker Film, IMHO   ::  

http://wwws.warnerbros.de/300/main.html

Ein paar Hintergrundinfos gibt es auch unter:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/300_(Film)

----------

